# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Përkthime nga D.D.

## Diabolis

ROBERT FROST

Larg, andej!

Tani unë jashtë shëtit 
Shkretëtirës Botë,
Dhe këpucët dhe çorapet
Nuk më lëndojnë.

Unë lashë pas vetes
Miq të mirë në qytet.
Le të dënden prej verës
Dhe palosen përdhe.

Mos mendo unë ika
Për shëtitjen në darkë
Si Adami dhe Eva
Kur dilnin në Park.

Mitin  harroje.
Atje s'ka asnjë që
unë të dal me
ose ai me mua të dalë.

As kam gabuar
Teksa unë vërej
Duke kënduar:
"Unë kam-kërcyer-andej!"

Dhe mund të kthehem
Në mbetem i pakënaqur
Me çfarë mësova
Nga të qënët i vdekur.

----------


## Diabolis

O ZEMËRMIRË, DËGJO TI

O zemërmirë, dëgjo ti
Rrëfimin e të dashurit tënd;
Një burrë e mbyt pikëllimi
Kur miqtë si bëjnë vend.

Atëhere ka për të kuptuar
Miqtë që janë të rremë
Dhe thëngjij të mbuluar
Fjalët që ata lëshojnë.

Por një pranë tij
Do të lëvizë lehtë
Dhe lehtë do ti jepet atij
Në rrugët e dashurisë.

Dora e tij është poshtë
Gjinjve të saj qark të lëmuar;
Kështu ai që pati brengë
Do ketë për tu qetësuar.

----------


## Diabolis

Lotë, lotë padobi

Lotë, lotë padobi, që nuk e di se ç'thonë,
Lotë prej ndonjë thellësie dëshpërimi hyjnor
Rritur në zemër, dhe mbledhur në sy,
Që shohin fushat e gëzuara të vjeshtës,
Dhe mendojnë për ditët që vanë.

Të kthjellët sa rrezja e parë vezulluese mbi varkë,
Që sjell miqtë tanë lart nga bota tjetër,
Të trishtë sa i fundmi përskuqur mbi të parin
Që fundoset me gjithë ç'duam pragut matanë;
Aq të trishta, aq të kthjellta, ditët që vanë. 

Ah, të trishta e të huaja si agimzinjve të verës
Cicërima më e parë e zogjve të përgjumur
Për veshë pajetë, kur ndër sytë pajetë
Kapaku ngadalë hap një cep që regëtin;
Aq të trishta, aq të huaja, ditët që vanë.

Të shtrenjta sa puthjet e kujtimit mbas vdekjes,
Dhe të ëmbla si të meitit zbukuruar dergjur 
Në buzë që janë për të tjerë; të thella sa dashuria,
Të thella sa dashuria e parë, dhe të egra sa s'ka;
O Vdekje në Jetë, ditët që shkuan dhe vanë!

----------


## Diabolis

SONNET 39

Eja, gjumë! O gjumë, nyje e sigurt e paqtimit
Vend i freskët për mendjen, balsam i trishtimit,
Pasuria e burrit të varfër, lirim  i të burgosurit,
Gjykatës i paanshëm midis të lartit dhe të varfërit;
Me mburojë të papërshkueshme nga tufa më mbro
E këtyre shigjetave të egra që Dëshpërimi më fluturoi:
Bëj ç'mund e në mua të tilla luftra njerëzore ndalo;
Një haraç të mirë do të paguaj sikur të bësh kësisoj.
Më merr në nënkresa të lëmuara, shtrat të dashur,
Një dhomë të shurdhër ndaj zhurmave, të verbër ndaj dritës,
Një kurorë trëndafilash dhe një kokë të lodhur:
Dhe nëse këto gjëra, porsa të nisin për së mbari,
Mos e luaj lutjen tënde të rëndë, mbi mua pllakosur,
Më i gjallueshëm se gjetiu, shikoj të Yjeve pasqyrim.

----------


## Diabolis

UOLT UITMAN

O Kapedan!
Imi Kapedan!

shkruar mbas vrasjes së Presidentit të USA Lincoln  në 1865

O Kapedan! imi Kapedan! udhëtimi ynë i tmerrshëm ka mbaruar, 
Anija përballoi çdo shkatërrim, çmimi që kërkuam është fituar,
Porti është afër, këmbanat dëgjoj, njerëzit të gjithë ngazëllejnë,
Ndërsa sytë ndjekin bashin qëndrestar, anija ogurzezë dhe e marrë;
                Por O zemër! zemër! zemër!
                  O kullim pikash të kuqe përgjakur,
                     Atje në kuvertë ku  imi Kapedan dergjet,
                        Rënë i ftohtë dhe i vdekur.

O Kapedan! imi kapedan! ngrihu dhe dëgjo këmbanat;
Ngrihu - për ju flamuri u shpalos - për ju ushtojnë burizanët,
Për ju buqetat dhe kordelet bëhen kurorë - për supe turma njerëzore
Për ju thërrasin ata, masa djaloshare, fytyrat e paduruara kthejnë;
                Këtu Kapedan! atë i shtrenjtë!
                  Kjo dorë nën kokën tuaj!
                    Është ndonjë ëndërr kjo mbi kuvertë,
                      Ju ratë i ftohtë dhe i vdekur.

Imi Kapedan nuk përgjigjet, buzët e tij të zbehta dhe të palëvizshme,
Ati im nuk e ndjen dorën time, ai s'ka më puls por as dëshirë,
Anija u ankorua shëndoshë e mirë, lundrimi i saj ka sosur dhe mbaruar,
Nga udhëtimi i tmerrshëm anija fitimtare hyn me qëllim të fituar;
                  Ngazëllehuni O brigje, dhe bini O këmbana!
                     Por unë mes pikëllimit çapitur,
                      Eci kuvertës ku imi Kapedan dergjet,
                        Rënë i ftohtë dhe i vdekur.

----------

bili99 (30-05-2018)

----------


## Diabolis

HENRI WADSWORTH LONGFELLOW

Shtetrrethimi

Madhërisht, trishtueshëm
Sjell të sajin hidhërim
Këmbana e shtetrrethimit
Që nis bie me kumbim.

Mbulo thëngjijtë,
dhe shuaj dritën pastaj;
puna vjen me mengjesin
pushimin me natën e ndaj.

Errësira rritet në dritare
Dhe zjarri është tulatur
tingujt shuhen mes qetësisë
Gjithë hapat më skanë zgjatur.

Ska zëra nëpër dhoma
ska tinguj në sallon!
Gjumi dhe harrimi
Përmbi gjithçka sundon!

Libri është përfunduar
Dhe mbyllur, si dita njëlloj
dhe dora që e shkruajti
shtrirë e largoi.

Tymi rrit trillimet;
të harruara shtrirë;
si thëngjinjtë nën hi,
aty mbaruar dhe nxirrë.

Këngët zhyten në qetësi
Historia është thënë
Dritaret janë pis i zi
Dhe vatra është e ftohtë.

Errët e më errët
hijet e zeza vazhdojnë
Gjumi dhe harrimi
përmbi gjithçka sundojnë.

----------


## Diabolis

Vetmuar

Prej miturisë s'kam qënë
Si të tjerë qenë; s'jam ndjerë
Porsi sherret; s'thashë buzburo
Zjarrmit prej kroi çfarëdo.
Atij burimi s'kam gjerbur
Trishtimin; s'mundja për të zgjuar
zemrën njëlloj të gëzuar;
Ç'doja, e doja vetmuar.
Atëhere në mituri, në agim
Të jetës stuhi - një vizatim
Mbushur dëng me mirë e keq
Fshehtësi që pas m'u qep:
Prej rrëkesë, a shatrivanit,
Prej gurit të kuq të malit,
Prej diellit meje rrethuar
Në ngjyrë vjeshte praruar,
Prej të qiellit vetëtimë
Që sa s'më fshiku në fluturim,
Prej gjëmimit në shtrëngatën,
Ajo re që mori  trajtën
(Kur ç'mbet Qiellit vrenjësi)
E djallit në sytë e mij.

----------


## Diabolis

Jonathan Swift (1667-1745)

Një Elegji Satirike në Vdekjen e një Gjenerali të Famshëm Sëvoni

Hirësia e tij! e pamundur! vdekje pati!
I moshuar ishte, kishte zënë shtratin!
Si mundi ai luftëtar i fuqishëm të bjerë?
Dhe sa palavdi, si plot të tjerë!
Mirë, derisa ai ka shkuar, ç'rëndësi ka si,
Trompa e fundit buçitëse mund ta zgjojë tani:
Dhe, besomëni, ndërsa zhurma forcohet,
Ai do dëshirojë të flerë pak e do zgjohet.
A ka mundësi vërtet të jetë aq plak
Sa gazetat na vunë në merak?
Dy tridhjeta, unë mendoj, është goxha;
Si s'gjeti kohë të vdiste më përpara.
Kësaj bote ai si shumë i rëndoi;
E dogji qiririn e tij e shkrumbëzoi;
Dhe kjo arsye, ca njerëz cyt,
Se ai la mbrapa një të madh (...)
Vër re varrimin e tij të shikosh,
As psherëtima të së vesë, as lotë jetimësh,
Mësuar për aq kohë çdo zemër të çpojë,
Ndiq përparimin e karrocës që në varr do ta çojë.
Po çke me të, ndonjë mik i tij mund të thotë,
Ai i kishte ato ndere kur rronte mbi tokë.
Vërtet për hesap të tij si mburravec,
Ai i përfshiu ato para se të vdesë.
Ejani këtej, të gjithë ju kokëbosha,
Ju flluska që ju nxjerin mbretërit nga fryma;
Ju që plluskoni nga ti shkojë shtetit rryma,
Ejani këtej, shikoni ç'ju ofron e ardhmja.
Mburrja le të mësojë nga kjo vërejtje,
Se shume kujtojnë se kushdo bëhet Dukë;
Gjithë nderet e tij të xhvatura u flakën,
Ju kthyen pisllëkut prej nga njëherë erdhën.

----------


## Diabolis

Majësor

Hijet e natës shpejt u rrëzuan,
Ndërsa mes fshatit malor kaluan,
Një i ri, po çan, në akull e borë,
Me një flamur me stemë të paparë.
Majësor!

Balli i zbardhur, sytë në zgavra, 
I shkreptijnë si prej millit shpata,
Dhe si bri argjëndi buçet
Tingulli i gjuhës që ai flet,
Majësor!

Në shtëpi të lumtura pa dritë
Vatrën që feks ngroh e shndrit;
Lart, akujt mahnitshëm prarojnë,
Dhe del  buzësh që rrënkojnë,
Majësor!

"Mos kalo grykës" të vjetrit thanë:
"Terri sjell  mbi kokë shtrëngatë, 
Lumi gjëmues është i  thellë e i gjërë!
Por fort ai zëbri jep përgjigje,
Majësor!

"Oh qëndro!" ka thënë vasha "pushim,
Shplodhe kokën e lodhur mbi gjoksin tim!"
Një lot i rri në syrin e kaltër me shkëlqim,
Por përsëri ai përgjigjet, me psherëtimë,
Majësor!

"Kujdes në shpatin e pishave të thara!
"Kujdes nga orteku, llahtara!"
E fundit kjo natën e mirë malsori,
Një zë jehon, larg përmbi lartësi,
Majësor!

Në agim kur qielli u platit
E të unjtit murgj të Shën Bernardit
Mëngjesoren janë duke lutur,
Një zë këlthet përmes ajrit të tromaksur,
Majësor!

Një shtegtar, besnikët gjurmuan,
Gjysëm varrosur në borë e dalluan,
Duke shtrënguar akoma në akullin dorë
Atë flamur me stemë të paparë,
Majësor!

Mes muzgut të ftohtë të murmë,
I pajetë, por i bukur ai është shtrirë ,
Dhe prej qiellit, qartë e lart
Një zë shket, si  yll që zbret,
Majësor!

----------


## Diabolis

Dita e fluturave kaltroshe

Është dita e fluturave kaltroshe këtu në prag-verim
Nga këto petëza qiellore tëposhtë si shqotë tek tuten
Ka më shumë ngjyrë të patrazuar në flatrim
Se lulet do shfaqin ditë me radhë në s'nguten.

Por këto s'janë lule që fluturojnë e aq por këndojnë:
Dhe tani mbasi kanë ngarë jashtë prej qejfit
Ato ngucen gjithkund nëpër erë pranë e pranë
Atje ku porsa kanë qarkuar livadhet e Prillit.

----------


## Diabolis

Përmendur nga e pira në një ditë pranvere

"Jeta në Botë është veçse një endërr e madhe;
E unë nuk do ta prish atë me asnjë punë a merak."
Me të thënë, dhe i dehur isha gjithë ditën,
Shtrirë pafuqi në verandën para derës time.
Kur u përmenda, kapsllita sytë në barin në kopsht;
Një zog i vetmuar ishte duke kënduar mes luleve.
Pyeta vetveten, dita ka qënë e lagësht a e mirë?
Flladi i Pranverës po ja theshte zogut të mangos.
Lëvizur nga kënga e tij shpejt fillova të dëshiroj,
Dhe meqë vera ishte atje mbusha kupën time.
Çmendurisht duke kënduar prita që hëna të dalë;
Kur kënga ime pat mbaruar, gjithë ndjenjat e mia vanë.

----------


## Diabolis

Nga "Historia e Gjergj Kastriotit, të mbiquajturit Skënderbe, Mbret i Shqipërisë"

Deri më sot pse kot të qëmotshimit kanë lëvduar
Monumentet e tyre të lashta prej  fisnikësh të fuqishëm
Dhe Heronjsh të vjetër, të cilët botën kanë trembur
Me bëmat e tyre të mëdha, duke mbushur veshë fëmijësh?
Kush pyet për mrekullinë e mburrjeve të tyre të famshme,
Vlerëson shtatoret e tyre,  të madhin e tyre Koloseum,
Piramidat e tyre gjigante, të cilat qiellin kërcënojnë.
Shquani njërin, të cilin vitet e prunë tek shkëlqimi,
I barabartë me më të madhin e kësilloj madhorësh:
I madh për nga emri, i madh nga fuqia dhe pushteti,
Që i vlerësohet një triumfim i qartë heroizmash.
Ndëshkimin e Turqve, dhe murtajës të pafeve,
Aktin tënd, O Skënderbe, ky libër rrëfen.

----------

bili99 (10-12-2017)

----------


## Diabolis

Zyra e shenjtë

Veten brenda vetes i jap bekim
Me emrin, Katharsis-Purgativ. 
Unë, që braktisa rrugët e të ligave
Të mbaja gramatikën e poetëve,
Ta shpija nga mejhana në bordell
Mendjen e të mençurit Aristotel,
Që poetët mos bien në gabim
Po i bëj vetes këtë shpjegim:
Ç'ka po më dalin tani prej buzëve
Janë përvojë e bredharakëve.
Të hysh në parajasë, të shkosh në ferr,
Ji mjeran apo gjithëtmerr
Njëri duhet të ulë me mirëkuptim
Dëshirat që s'kanë kufizim.
Për këdo të lindur mistik
Danten s'e kap në asnjë pikë,
Që sigurt nga qoshe oxhakut, i lejuar,
Rreziqe të tejskajshme të papranuara,
Si ai që gjen kënaqsi në tryezën e shtruar
Të pakëndshmen duke vlerësuar.
Të vendosë jetën njëri me gjykim të shëndoshë
Si mund të dështojë që të jetë i fortë?
Por unë s'mundem të futem në atë  llogari
Si një në mes të mumjeve shoqëri-
Me atë që nxit atë të bëhet gjykatës i paqit
I kotësive të damave të tij të qejfit
Ndërsa ata ngushëllojnë atë kur ai hingëllin
Me thekët Këlte qëndisur me flori-
Ose ai që esëll gjithë ditën
I fut një ankesë kur luan lojën-
Ose ai që bën arnen e leckamanëve
Te milionerët e  Kopshtit të Lajthive
Por turivarur mbas kreshmës së shenjtëruar
Rrëfen sa pagan ka pas jetuar-
Ose ai që kapelën  e tij copëton
As i maltuar as i kryqëzuar s'rron
Por ju shfaq të gjithëve sa keq veshur i rri
E tija Kastiliane kortezi-
Ose ai që e do Mjeshtrin e tij në amshim-
Ose ai që pi pintën (gotën)e tij me frikësim-
Ose ai që njëherë rehat në shtrat
Pa Jesus Krishtin pa kokë mbi shtat
Dhe përpiqet aq shumë për ne të gjejë
Punët e Eskilit të humbura ngaherë.
Por gjithë këta burra që po kujtoj
Si tub shkarkues klika e tyre më shndërroj.
Që ata të ëndërrojnë endrrat e tyre endërrimtare
Unë marr avujt e tyre fëlliqsore
Se unë po bëj këto gjëra për ata
Nëpërmjet të cilave kurorën time humba
Ato gjëra për të cilat Gjyshja Kishë
Më la të veçuar në llucë
Që të lehtësoj  ndrojtjen e vërrës së tyre,
Ve në punë zyrën time Katharsise.
E skuqura ime i le ata të bardhë si leshtë:
Përmes meje ata pastrojnë zorrën e trashë.
T'ju gjendem gjithë mumjeve njëlloj si të parit
Unë sillem njëlloj si kryefamullitari
Dhe për çdo shërbyese, shurdhe dhe nervoze,
Unë bëj të njëjtin lloj shërbese.
Po kur dalloj pa u befasuar
Në sytë e saj bukurinë e  hijesuar ,
"Mos guxo" e të ëmblës virgjëreshë
I përgjigjet korruptivja ime "mundesh".
Kudo qoftë kur piqemi në publik
Ajo kurrë s'duket se mendon açik;
Natën kur ngjitur ajo bie në shtrat
Dhe ndjen dorën time mes kofshëve ta kap
Dashnore e vogël vishet në dritë 
E njeh atë flakë të butë që quhet dëshirë.
Po Gjitarja vendos nën ndalim
Përdorimin e Përbindshit tim
Po shpirti i ngritur gjithmonë kërleshet
Me shërbëtorët e panumurt të Gjitares
As munden gjithmonë ata të shkurtohen
Nga përbuzja e tij të tatohen.
Ashtu së largu unë kthehem të dalloj
Zvarritjen e asaj turme turli lloj,
Atyre shpirtrave që urrejnë forcën që imi ka
Kalitur në shkollën e Akuinasit plak.
Ku ata janë kruspullosur,  ngjethur dhe lutur
Unë qëndroj, i vetëndëshkuar, i patrembur,
I vetëm pa miq dhe përkrahës,
Moskokëçarës sa skeleti i harengës,
I paepur sa kreshtat e malit të majës
Ku unë shkreptij brirë si të drerit në ajër.
Ata si kur u takuam kanë për të vazhduar
Pasqyrat e bilancit për të barazuar.
Ndonse mund të punojnë deri në varr 
Shpirtin tim  kurrë s'kanë për ta marrë
As shpirtin tim me ta nuk e njëhësoj
Derisa Mahamanvantara të mbarojë:
Dhe sikurse ata nga dera e tyre më përzunë
Shpirti im do ti përzejë ata përgjithmonë.

----------


## Diabolis

Truri

Truri është më i gjërë se qielli,
Sepse, puthiti ata anë e kënd,
Njëri tjetrin do të përfshijnë
Shpenguar, dhe për ty ka vend.

Truri është më i thellë se deti,
Sepse mblidhi ata, kaltrin më kaltrin,
Njëri tjetrin do të thithi,
Si sfyngjerët, tufat bëjnë.

Truri ka rëndësi njëlloj me Zotin,
Sepse, peshoji ata, grimë për grimë,
Dhe ata do kenë ndryshim, në paçin
Sa rrokjet në tingëllimë.

----------


## Diabolis

"Si të kthehem nga ajo djerrinë që nuk e njoh"
		Luce Irigaray

Çfarë ai i pat thënë gruas së parë...............menjëherë mbas gostie
ata ja hodhën atij ngapas..........................varrimit të gruas së dytë:
Unë nuk besoj në udhëtimin..................................Kushdo mendon
se nëse shkojnë shumë larg...............ata do të shëllëren në ndonjë
rrëzë, një vend ku dielli........................................tret tutje mjegullën.

Unë besoj në vëmendjen.................................Harabeli shpupurues
zëvendëson trishtilat............rreth (grazhdit) në mbaskopshtin tim,
gargulli detyron..................................... një qukapik që dhjamë qet.
As papagalli jeshil....................................fluturim  ithi rënë në Brazil.
Nëse shpatorja rilind...........................në tufa nuk më shpëton dot,
lulet e tropikut në verë,...........trëndafilat mbas gardhit në vjeshtë,
as ishujt me diell,.....................................as Mikelanxheloja s'mund.

----------


## Dita

Sa e vecante forma e poezise se fundit!

*D D,*

nese do te dije, a mundesh te na tregosh pak me shume mbi kete forme, kush e ka perdorur per here te pare, pse vargjet i kane pikat ne mes te tyre.

----------


## Diabolis

Po e nis nga fundi. Pikat i kam shtuar une, ne origjinal eshte boshllek por fundi i rreshtave eshte i drejte (i njejte si fillimi). Pra mendoje si nje shenje te vleres absulte me disa fjale ne fillim mesin bosh dhe disa ne fund.
Prej ketu mund te themi se poezia i takon formave te hapura apo sic i quajme rendon vargjeve te lira; me tej ajo eshte nje poezi vizuale, sepse autori na e tregon edhe me pamjen (pervec fjaleve) se jeta ka nje fillim dhe nje fund. Te tilla mund te gjesh me te gjitha format e natyres (bile dhe une postova nje te tille). Jane perdorur nga shekulli i 17 me forma keshtjellash etj. Nuk mendoj se kjo vjershe shkon me tej tek poezia konkrete, qe jane te shekullit qe shkoi.
Sa per fillimet e poezise se hapur veshtire te thuhet, por te pakten qe ne Biblen e King James-it vihen re tek perkthyesit e saj te jete perdorur te detyruar nga struktura.

----------


## Dita

> Nuk mendoj se kjo vjershe shkon me tej tek poezia konkrete, qe jane te shekullit qe shkoi.



A me shpjegon pak me tej ne lidhje me kete gje (kur te gjesh kohe)!

----------


## Diabolis

lexo tek 365 edhe nje

----------


## Diabolis

Bufi dhe Macja

Bufi dhe Macja dolën në det
Me një anije të bukur ngjyrë bizele,
Ata morrën mjaltë ca, dhe bollëk me para
Lidhur në tufa kartmonedhash pesëpaundshe.
Bufi shikonte lart përmbi yje,
Dhe këndonte me një mandolinë,
" Oh e mrekullueshmja Mace, O Mace, e dashura ime,
Sa Mace e bukur që je,
Që je,
Që je!
Sa Mace e bukur që je!"

Macja i tha Bufit, "Ju zog i hijshëm!
Kur këndoni aq ëmbël magjepsës!
Oh le të martohemi! më le mos vonohemi:
Por si do tja bëjmë punës së  unazës?"
Ata lundruan në det, për një vit e një ditë,
Për në tokën ku riteshin bambung
Dhe atje një gic me paruke rrinte në dru
Me një unazë në fund të feçkës si trung,
Feçkës si trung,
Feçkës si trung,
Me një unazë në fund të feçkës si trung.

"I dashur Gic, a ke dëshirë të shesësh për një shilingë
Unazën tënde?" Tha Gici, "Po"-në.
Kështu ata e morrën atë, dhe u martuan me të gdhirë
Nga Gjeldeti që banonte në kodërinë.
Ata drekosën me llokma, dhe me thela ftoi,
Që i hëngrën me ndihmën e furklugës;
Dhe dorë për dorë, anës në një rërë,
Ata vallëzuan nën dritën e hënës,
Hënës,
Hënës,
Ata vallëzuan nën dritën e hënës.

----------

